# AMD 2nd generation Ryzen - Thoughts? Feedback?



## PacketMan (Apr 25, 2018)

I still did not buy my new system yet. Had some other bills, and I try to be fiscally smart.  Was going to buy a Ryzen 5 1600, which I still might, but I see the 2nd generation chips are out now.

So anyone using any of these 2nd gen chips yet? I'm looking at this one:
AMD Ryzen™ 5 2600 Processor

Anyone using them with FreeBSD yet? Thoughts? Feedback? Any caveats / gotchas I should know about?  It's for my new headless home server which I will build initially with 16GB ram. I got a crummy old video card just to get VGA console going.


----------



## tingo (Apr 25, 2018)

Google the FreeBSD mailing list archives. Currently, a number of people are experiencing stability issues with Ryzen cpus (some even with Epyc cpus), and so far the issue(s) are not clearly defined, and no reliable workaround exists. It might be too early to invest in a Ryzen system yet.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't think anyone is using Ryzen 2 CPUs yet, nor X470 chipsets, so the bugs may or may not still be present.  There's a handful of threads/comments on the lists about lockups and hangs with Ryzen 1 CPUs and the existing chipsets, though.  And some workarounds (although what works for person A doesn't work for person B).


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 26, 2018)

Yeah I was thinking it might be too early too bleeding edge for me to buy, but someone's gotta go first right?



phoenix said:


> There's a handful of threads/comments on the lists about lockups and hangs with Ryzen 1 CPUs and the existing chipsets, though.



Oh I didn't know that, I thought FreeBSD with AMD Ryzen '1' was as 'flawless as using Intel' so to say.

EDIT:  Oh I remember this now, I thought it was a hardware issue isolated to an older batch of Ryzen 1, but I had thought that was all resolved.  Is it not?


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 26, 2018)

tingo said:


> Google the FreeBSD mailing list archives. Currently, a number of people are experiencing stability issues with Ryzen cpus (some even with Epyc cpus), and so far the issue(s) are not clearly defined, and no reliable workaround exists. It might be too early to invest in a Ryzen system yet.



Yeah I think I am gonna have to wait another few months.  Fishing and gardening season is pretty much here now anyway, and the wife wants a new bathroom, and kitchen floor so looks like my new server will be a winter project anyway.  If anyone does try a Ryzen 2xxx cpu on FreeBSD keep me posted please. Even any updates on Ryzen 1xxx too for that matter.  Thanks all again.


----------



## shepper (Apr 26, 2018)

PacketMan said:


> Was going to buy a Ryzen 5 1600, which I still might, but I see the 2nd generation chips are out now.



Frequently there are issues with any new hardware in the BSD's and Intel is not immune.  If you want something to work out of the box with FreeBSD/OpenBSD, I would try to find an FM2 A6-5400 or an Intel (1151) with onboard graphics <=HD 630.

On the other hand, the New ones will most likely be eventually supported


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 26, 2018)

shepper said:


> Frequently there are issues with any new hardware in the BSD's and Intel is not immune.



Yeah I know that, but 1st generation Ryzen is not that new. Been reading various items online; seems there are a few issues, and it seems AMD hasn't really responded lately. Maybe they have been caught up in these 'Spectre' issues, ensuring they are staying on top of it.  Seems the issues are dicey.  There are users in this forum that say they are using 1st gen Ryzen without issue, but others have gone down in flames.


----------

